# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Dragon + Magazine gone?

## Unoriginal

Hi folks.

I can't find the Dragon magazine/Dragon+ on D&D site anymore, when it was available online freely before.

Does anyone know if it was removed from the website completely, and if yes if the existing issues can be accessed anywhere else legally?

EDIT: Yeah, it's gone for good (or rather, for bad).

----------


## Jervis

Yeah they do that a lot. Recently 3.5 had a lot of content from their archives torched. Always store a copy on your side for what WotC makes

----------


## Unoriginal

> Yeah they do that a lot. Recently 3.5 had a lot of content from their archives torched. Always store a copy on your side for what WotC makes


Good advice. Though given the last 3.5 content was published in 2007, I find it less surprising than an online ressource that was still actively being published last year.

Still not nice for the people who liked that 3.5 archived content, though.

----------

